# thinks people say?!?!?!



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So last year(this is my 2nd year) i really wanted to do goats. Well all my friends told me they were stupid and i wouldn't like them. Well they went going to change my mind (iv got a heart set of a muel!). 
Well i instantly fell in love!!! 
Well this year all my friends got goats to and now their the most amazing things????? Im so lost.
And now that show season starting and iv got 2breeders and this guy down my street is giving me 5 goats for free and they all think Im crazy. 
And as soon as show season ends their gonna be calling goats dump and stupid again. 
And they raise steers and pigs. All i hear about is how their steer or heafer locked down thence, ran off, draged them across the ground, or did something completely stupid!!!!
And Im like i thought you said goats were stupid!!!!
But if i cansle something because of my goats Im stupid, crazy, And occasional waisting my time. 
But if they cansle for their animals its total normal and fine.
I have one friend who really gets it because she is the same way with rabbits and we both really wanna be breeders just her with rabbits and me with goats.
Anyone else have problem with people like this???? Ugh >:[
My rant is done... I think
Being a teenager is hard...
*sigh* any advice? 
~Emily

Check out my chains and hay bags
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh well,,,, take it as the gospel > > >> > >> > > It don't get any better with age! :dazed:

Bob


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Oh well,,,, take it as the gospel > > >> > >> > > It don't get any better with age! :dazed:
> 
> Bob


Truth. Ignorance can be cured, stupid is forever. Follow your heart and ignore those who would diss you for it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ignorance can be cured? 
I always though ignorance is stupid and stupid is forever


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Ignorance can be cured?
> I always though ignorance is stupid and stupid is forever


Certainly not! Ignorance is a lack of knowledge. Stupid is being unwilling to admit you lack knowledge.

Bob


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know the teen years are the hardest years but i promise you it doesn't last forever. My advise to you is don't be mean back because then you become just like them. The next time they tell you your goats or goats in general are stupid say thank you and walk away. I guarantee you will stump them.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

People keep asking me "So you still have those goats huh?" Well duh. What would I do dump them after five years. I think not. I have had people say "Well I had a goat once, it died." That was their entire side to the goat conversation. No name of the goat nothing just I had one and it died. What the heck? I just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> The next time they tell you your goats or goats in general are stupid say thank you and walk away. I guarantee you will stump them.


Sounds like what one of the SR basketball girls said when we were talking.g about the illegal things list one girl was doing to her and the ref wasn't calling "i just smile and set up and on occasions il even give them a wink" haha


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish my generation wasn't so... ughhhh ... and blegh... and lazy!. And would pull their pants up!!
-.- its no fair!
Everyone just needs to grab a goat and relax!!


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha I wish every one could grab a goat and relax haha! there are a lot of cowboys at my school so they have a lot of barn yard animals!  but there are some people that there pants are seriously down by there knees!! And play video games all day! They should just get up and go play with a goat!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have wanna be gangsters and wanna be cowboys/******** lost of wanna be cowgirls

And then we have some laget cowboys and cowgirls 

Everyone really does need to grab a goat and chill!!! 
Iv got 7(5 wethers and 2 nannies)! And lots of people breed in my town and around here. I think we can find one for everyone!! 
and if not I'm shure a few people on here wouldent mind giving up their goats for alittle for a good cause!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My brother goes from gangster to jersey shore to cowboy to prep in his fashion style. Sometimes in the same week or the same day. I just laugh at him. 

I have to say something though. I LOVE video games and I can admit I have played them for up to ten hours at a time. In my defiance it was a game called Red Dead Redemption which your a cowboy in and it has horses, goats, cows, wolves, coyotes, dogs, mountain lions, deer, skunks, armadillos, bears, buffalo, bighorn sheep, bobcat, boar, beaver, fox, elk, pig, racoons, rabbits, rattlesnakes, chickens and various bird species. Heres the funny part. They have a zombie addition that all the animals and people can be undead but goats. So apparently goats will survive the zombie apocalypse just fine.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Xymenah; that game is amazing! I bought it for my boyfriend hoping to get a chance to play but I never got a chance.  I might have to buy it for myself one day.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, I too am guilty of spending whole days playig games >


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

People think I am absolutely nuts to have goats. Especially since I am getting three new ones this year! I love to go outside and sit with them and pet them for hours. My goats are not stupid, people are stupid. And you can't fix that!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought this was appropriate


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahaha! Very Appropriate!!


----------

